# Hello, everyone!



## mynameis (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm Laurie and my cat's name is Coco, and she's about one year. 
She's extremely playful and energetic. She can never get tired of playing!
I'm sure she's a long hair Calico, but tell me if I'm wrong. 








I'll post more pics later on.
It's nice to meet you all! See you around!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Laurie! If Coco has three colors, she's a calico. Unfortunately, the picture's a bit dark. Welcome to the forum. Enjoy.


----------



## mynameis (Feb 14, 2009)

Jeanie said:


> Hi, Laurie! If Coco has three colors, she's a calico. Unfortunately, the picture's a bit dark. Welcome to the forum. Enjoy.


Thanks, Jeanie! She has three colors. She's white underneath, black, and orange stripes. 
I'll post more pics later, as I haven't converted them yet.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Lovely Coco.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome, Laurie! I have two long/medium-haired calicos. Very energetic! 

Can't wait for more pictures.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Welcome! Your kitty is very beautiful. I had a calico in 1996, but she became ill and we couldn't save her. I haven't had a calico cat since her, though I would love to have one, they are so beautiful. Someone I know through my husband's work has five black/red no-white, tortoiseshell cats. I'm sure she can tell them apart, I can't!

I read the chapter about tabby/calico/toroiseshell cats in "The Book Of The Cat" (1980, Summit Books), and the book doesn't differentiate between black/orange and black/orange/white. The difference appears to be the way the color is placed on the cat:
If there are clearly defined areas of black, orange and even including white, then the cat is called a "patched" calico. It seems when the cat has the black and orange hairs intermingling closely together, that is what is defined as tortoiseshell, or tortie, whether or not the cat has white markings. Cats who show striping in their markings are called torbies, which is a blending of the words 'tortoiseshell' and 'tabby'.
_For fun Marie and I made up a word to describe Marie's kitties, and have called them Tabbico's, blending 'tabby' and 'calico' together._

It seems Americans use the descriptive term 'calico' most often. In general, it seems the piebald spotting is somewhat responsible for seperating many calico cats' hair coats into distinct patches of white, black and red, and they are what are most commonly called calico cats. Your kitty appears to have the black/orange hairs intermingled and I would call her a tortoiseshell. 

Wiki:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Calico_cat
Another informative link about color:
http://www.bio.miami.edu/dana/dox/calico.html
A LOT of information:
http://www.messybeast.com/tricolours.htm


----------



## mynameis (Feb 14, 2009)

DesnBaby said:


> Lovely Coco.


Thank you so much! That image is beautiful! 
Thanks for welcoming me, everyone!


----------



## mynameis (Feb 14, 2009)

Heidi n Q said:


> Welcome! Your kitty is very beautiful. I had a calico in 1996, but she became ill and we couldn't save her. I haven't had a calico cat since her, though I would love to have one, they are so beautiful. Someone I know through my husband's work has five black/red no-white, tortoiseshell cats. I'm sure she can tell them apart, I can't!
> 
> I read the chapter about tabby/calico/toroiseshell cats in "The Book Of The Cat" (1980, Summit Books), and the book doesn't differentiate between black/orange and black/orange/white. The difference appears to be the way the color is placed on the cat:
> If there are clearly defined areas of black, orange and even including white, then the cat is called a "patched" calico. It seems when the cat has the black and orange hairs intermingling closely together, that is what is defined as tortoiseshell, or tortie, whether or not the cat has white markings. Cats who show striping in their markings are called torbies, which is a blending of the words 'tortoiseshell' and 'tabby'.
> ...


I'm sorry to hear about your Calico in 1996.  
I can't thank you enough for all this info. Thanks so much for taking the time to figure out my cat's exact breed! I really appreciate it. I'll post more pics later today. I'm charging my camera now. I'll take one closeup on the fur, so that people can get a nice view. Again, thanks _SO_ much!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

You are very welcome! I have a thread floating around here somewhere called "what agouti (tabby) looks like" in Cat Chat if you would like to see what different markings look like and maybe add some pics of your kitty.
h


----------



## mynameis (Feb 14, 2009)

Heidi n Q said:


> You are very welcome! I have a thread floating around here somewhere called "what agouti (tabby) looks like" in Cat Chat if you would like to see what different markings look like and maybe add some pics of your kitty.
> h


I'll surely search for that thread.  
Here is a bad quality cell phone picture of when Coco was just a kitten. She's always been fuzzy. :lol: 









Here are some older pics that I also posted on a different forum.



































I also have videos hiding in my computer somewhere. I'll post them soon, also.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Wow! She really is beautiful! I have always liked the half/half faced cats. Her red face marking looks like a flame.


----------



## mynameis (Feb 14, 2009)

Heidi n Q said:


> Wow! She really is beautiful! I have always liked the half/half faced cats. Her red face marking looks like a flame.


Thanks! I have more pictures on my computer. I'll edit this and post them here.


----------



## TacoCat (Feb 20, 2009)

Welcome to Cat Forum!


----------

